# Anyone able to walk me through this set-up?



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I have been confused about what audio and video settings and connections to use on my currently set-up HT.
I'm hoping someone can help make some sense of it to me, or at least tell me what is best to do.

Equipment:
-Local t.v. HD-DVR box
-Oppo 980HD upconvert dvd player
-Yamaha RX-V661 7.1 receiver
-Mitsubishi HC1500 720P PJ

Current set-up config.
-Both sources are passing video and audio through my receiver via 2-HDMI's. There is then a third HDMI out to the PJ.
-My HD-DVR has audio options of "Stereo" and "Advanced" for audio output modes. Mine is currently set to "Advanced".......there are then the options of #1-level of compression and I currently have that set to "None" and #2-Stereo Output choices of 'Stereo' or 'Matrix' and I currently have that set to 'Matrix'.


So.....what should I change if anything? I know I currently have no sources pushing lossless 7.1(or any 7.1 for that matter) and don't know how to take this into account? ****, I currently am only running two surround speakers, not four. I started on this after someone on another board advised me to bypass my receiver on the video side and use optical audio for the audio from the two sources to the receiver for the audio. I tried this but had issues and expressed them to him on the site and got info that just confused me more. So I need some help guys. I just want to have the correct set-up for the most ideal/best/intended sound and video.

Please help!:dizzy:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Hmm...o.k. thanks. I was told by a few people that Digital Optical cannot carry lossless audio, that it is compressed....not true?
I guess it doesn't matter if I keep the all HDMI hook-up.(no optical)


Anybody else with an opinion or reccomendation??


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

Optical won't carry lossless audio, from the HD DVD or Blu ray players. You need HDMI going to a receiver that processes it, instead of being a passthrough, or the 7.1 analog outputs on the player, and inputs on the receiver. Playing lossless (FLAC) cd tracks, will work through the optical.

There's new receivers that can process the HD audio formats. Sony has the STR-DA5300ES, and maybe a model or two below it. See here: http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665186458
Onkyo has the TX-SR605 and above. See here: http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=TX-SR605&class=Receiver&p=i
I think Denon has one also.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

There is no difference between passing a TrueHD 7.1 via LPCM than having a receiver process it though?
That is the jist of the V661 vs the 605 debate...


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

I get kinda twisted around with this new stuff too. Since I don't have any of it, and don't have the hands on experience, I'm trying to recall everything I've read about it. It's my understanding that the receivers that just pass through the HDMI, is just doing the video, and using the receiver as a switching device. In that case, you need to use the digital coax or optical cable, for the audio, which will be DD or DTS. Not the HD audio. That's done with a receiver that processes the HDMI, or by using the 7.1 analog outputs.

Like I said...........that's the way I've understood it. That may be wrong. Someone correct me please, if I am, so I'll quit telling it that way. I don't want to give out wrong info, and confuse people even more than they already are. I'm trying to read up on all this stuff, so I'll be ready, if I ever get the equipment for it.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

Since no one is correcting me on this, I guess I'm correct in my understanding?
I'd really like to know, one way or the other. Thanks.


----------

